# Flyer 583 and 752



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey All,

Does anyone have internal wiring diagrams for the Flyer 583 electromagnetic crane and the 752 seaboard coaler? These are both the early models.

My 583 just hums and will not move. The 752 moves up and down, but the bucket does not open or close.

Thanks,


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

https://az-flyer.blogspot.com/p/refurbishment-electromagnetic-crane.html

Not sure if this will help, but does have some pics of the wiring for the crane.

Google or what ever search for " wiring diagram for 583 crane American flyer" and you will find some stuff.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've been looking but haven't found a good set of internal wiring. I found something on Portlines site that may help with the coal loader.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't help with the coal loader but the 583 should be similar to the wiring of a steamer with the 4 position reverse since it works on the same principle. I have the 583-A which has the two button control vs. the single button on your 583. Yours has a reverse unit with fingers that switches the direction of the crane like a steamer does to reverse direction. Maybe you can use an engine reverse wiring as a guide.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I will check my books tomorrow.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Got the crane working yesterday. The e-unit is being tempermental though. I may replace it with a Dallee unit.


----------

